# Can't decide if I like this or not....



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

NEWS>> BENSOPRA R35 GT-R - Speedhunters

What do you think....:thumbsup: or uke:


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Testarossa vs Fiat 20v Coupe been left in the oven too long. Fail.


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

sorry 



uke:


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

Hideous. Epic fail on all levels.


----------



## Kyuubi (Dec 3, 2007)

That rear wing is really gonna be a problem if you want to put your shooping in the boot..


----------



## scoobyc (May 15, 2011)

Don't like it either, robots in disguise.....


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 30, 2011)

It will no doubt go like hell, but those looks ................
No they have lost it when they designed this one , back to the drawing board boys


----------



## Alias23 (Nov 25, 2010)

Everyone will have their opinion some strong others unsure...

Personally I think it has some good points although there are areas like the rear corners which look a little 'cheap.'

I think its a nice try to replicate at GT3 style widebody kit.


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

Must admit do seem to like it :shy:


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

There are bits I Like, the roof, windscreen, rear window, and upper portion of the rear quarter panels


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

uke::chairshot
Ming Ging


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

ok... only if it comes in green


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

dropped way too much , that spoils it .


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 4, 2010)

uke:


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 30, 2011)

bobel said:


> There are bits I Like, the roof, windscreen, rear window, and upper portion of the rear quarter panels


 You forgot to mention the windscreen wipers . Mmmm , Do I see a bit of Chrysler Missfire in there too ?  

Sorry , whatever it looks like I would just love to give it a go around the track . I bet it bloody flies !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## backout (Jul 7, 2011)

I reckon its more substance than style. Track cars aren't made to look nice

eg F1 cars wouldnt be good for taking the shopping home:squintdan

but to add: it looks like a rocket.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

I kind of like it 

Styling wise looks a bit like the Voltex evo kits and the abflug supra kits.....pretty radical but I guess that's japan for you :thumbsup:


----------



## Ryan Lewis (Dec 13, 2010)

Not a fan of it personally. Don't mind the venting around the front arches on the white one but the rear wing is just hideous. IMO obviously.


----------



## vex_sb (Oct 22, 2008)

Bad :chairshot


----------



## B16JUS (Oct 17, 2011)

Everyone's taste is different but thats not something i like


----------

